# Raw Goat's milk...?



## DDRGSD56 (Aug 16, 2011)

Answers Raw Pet Food Company: ADDITIONAL - Raw Goat's Milk

Anyone feeding raw goats milk or raw, fermented cow milk kefir to their dogs?


----------



## cragbetty (Dec 31, 2016)

I'm pouring a few oz of fermented raw goat milk on my senior dogs' raw food. My old lab mix rescue came to us with some hair loss and skin issues. It seems to be helping!


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

Yes. I regularly feed the answers raw goats milk. Started him on it as a pup. My dog has been very sick and raw goats milk has been the only thing keeping him going some days. He loves it. 

Answers also makes a fermented fish stock that is very good for the pups. Especially those with tummy and joint issues.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

When I raised dsiry goats I and my dogs enjoyed the raw milk. There IS a difference in the raw milk from pasture fed animals and grain fed animals. My dairy goats were pastured with minimal grain supplementation.

Also, goats carry diseases, some of which are zoonotic and I have no idea about transfer to dogs. Caseous lymphadenitis is a particularly nasty one.

My herd was screened every year for all the major nasties and I was careful about what I brought in.

If I were ever to feed raw goat milk again, I would want it to come from my animals or a farm I could actually see, talk to the people milking the animals. 

It did seem to be miraculous stuff. I saved dying chickens with it (long story), and maybe even saved a sick and traumatized foster dog whi was refusing to eat and wasting away. One day she slipped into the milkroom and drank about a quart of warm raw milk that I had left to dump because the doe managed to stick her foot in the pail. I thought that dog was going to get really sick but no, she felt better. And she liked it so much if I soaked her food in it she would eat. It seemed to bring her back to life.

People often came to buy it from me for puppies if the mother wasnt making enough milk, or kittens or orphaned wildlife. You can raise almost anything on goat milk I think. The different breeds of goat have vastly different butterfat and protein contents in the milk, and it also varies throughout the lactation. I had a herd of mostly nigerian dwarfs, and a few la manchas and mini manchas. Nigerians have the highest butterfat and protein of any breed, if memory serves they are followed by Nubians, then La Mancha, then Alpine, Saanen last


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Sometimes I feed raw sometimes the powdered goats milk as a treat to my dogs. My nephew had terrible milk allergies his whole face broke out and had terrible eczema as a baby. Goats milk was our good friend is great for people to. Just listed this site has great stuff for people. We love to visit this goat farm. Great skin care products! 
http://www.catapanodairyfarm.com


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

Jenny720 said:


> Sometimes I feed raw sometimes the powdered goats milk as a treat to my dogs. My nephew had terrible milk allergies his whole face broke out and had terrible eczema as a baby. Goats milk was our good friend is great for people to. Just listed this site has great stuff for people. We love to visit this goat farm. Great skin care products!
> Welcome! | Catapano Dairy Farm


I was raised on goat's milk due to allergies. I've used it on orphaned puppies and kittens as well as sick ones.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Deb said:


> Jenny720 said:
> 
> 
> > Sometimes I feed raw sometimes the powdered goats milk as a treat to my dogs. My nephew had terrible milk allergies his whole face broke out and had terrible eczema as a baby. Goats milk was our good friend is great for people to. Just listed this site has great stuff for people. We love to visit this goat farm. Great skin care products!
> ...


Great stuff- expensive but worth every penny. my sister thought owning a goat may have been cheaper- lol!!!!


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Even pasteurized GM seems helpful to some dogs. I don't have access to raw, but I can find pasteurized (by the quart) at Trader Joes. When I've fostered extremely sick dogs who refused to eat, they nearly always will take some pasteurized GM, and it gives me a way to get probiotic powder into them too. 

After I saw a post by Voodoolamb about GM, I started offering it to starved dogs who came into rescue -- when they're so emaciated that they're on the brink of organ failure, it's touch and go for a while as their GI systems are utterly trashed (and sometimes have rocks in them). GM seems to be something that's very gentle on their system, that they can digest easily to help us get things working again. I've even soaked puppy kibble in it for them. 

I'm a big fan of it for helping these kind of dogs. I wouldn't hesitate to use it for seniors or cancer dogs too (when they start shedding weight).

Deb, do you have a source for raw GM in South Louisiana??? If so, please PM and share it with me.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Lots of people with backyard herds sell excess on Craiglist. Search for it in "Farm a d Garden"


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

" There IS a difference in the raw milk from pasture fed animals and grain fed animals. "

Do you have some links to data on this? Thanks

I used to have dairy goats and now I have a Jersey cow. I was wondering if I can let Inga drink from a nearby pan while I'm milking so I looked this up and found this interesting article. 

http://www.petmd.com/dog/nutrition/can-dogs-drink-milk


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Primal has raw goats milk.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I buy both the Primal and Answers goat milk. It was one of the very few things that Sage would take when she was ill, and actually was enthusiastic about. I add it to kibble for my current dogs.


----------



## GSDKIMBER (Jan 9, 2015)

Kimber goes nuts for GM!


----------



## ronracer (Dec 27, 2016)

Primal Does make a pretty good goats milk with extra macrobiotics. But Answers uses the cartons which blocks out the sun, preventing molecular breakdowns thus lasting longer nutritionally


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Jenny720 said:


> Primal has raw goats milk.


That's great to know. My local dog food store can special-order Primal raw meat products for me from the distributor, so I would bet they can get the GM too.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I give my dogs raw goats milk, colostrum, and kefir accordingly, some can't have the stuff from cows.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Nurse Bishop said:


> " There IS a difference in the raw milk from pasture fed animals and grain fed animals. "
> 
> Do you have some links to data on this? Thanks
> 
> ...


I used to have articles on this. I will have to dig it up. Basically ruminants aren't designed to live on mass quantities of grain (they are designed to eat mostly grass or browse if goats), and it changes their internal system. I believe I remember that raw milk from confinement farmed heavily grain fed animals has much higher bacteria content.

Anyway I will get back to you when I have time, I used to have articles about this on my dairy goat website


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Nurse Bishop said:


> " There IS a difference in the raw milk from pasture fed animals and grain fed animals. "
> 
> Do you have some links to data on this? Thanks
> 
> ...


There IS a difference in the raw milk from pasture fed animals and grain fed animals

Yes there is . 

literature and industry "bible" available from Cornell. https://books.google.ca/books/about/Fundamentals_of_Dairy_Chemistry.html?id=uP2TYNs3wWoC used by an artisanal cheese maker 

Conjugated Linoleic Acid values differ. Omega 3 content differs.

several articles -- excerpt from a news clipping "The main differences between grass-fed, organic and conventional milk has to do with the diets the cows are fed. And it certainly seems that the adage “you are what you eat” holds true for cows. Milk from cows that graze on grass – versus eating a grain-based diet on feedlots – is a better source of heart-healthy fats and certain antioxidants.

Grass-fed cattle feed on pasture until the winter months when they’re fed cut grasses inside the barn. A diet based on grass results in cow’s milk that’s higher in an essential fatty acid called alpha-linolenic acid (ALA), an omega-3 fat that reduces inflammation in the body and has been tied to a lower risk of heart disease, stroke and type 2 diabetes. Grass-fed milk has double the omega-3 fat content as conventional milk.

taken from Is it healthier to drink grass-fed or organic milk? - The Globe and Mail 

and another to look at Is it healthier to drink milk from grass-fed cows? - Dairy Spot 

The magic is in the goat WHEY because it is glutathione stimulating and helps heal leaky gut .
That is why I use it in two products -- certified organic and grass fed of course.

Goat milk has a smaller molecule which is easier to digest . As it naturally holds the fat in suspension there is never a need to homogenize it. 
According to some chemists the process of homogenization totally makes milk an un natural product "placticising" it .

If you are lucky check out your Health food grocery dairy case and see if they have
buffalo milk (water buffalo) (fabulous original form of mozzarella) . Sumptious ---

should add that the meat from grass/pasture fed cattle is better for you for the same reasons.

this has nothing to do with "organic" certification. 
grain fed cattle , milk or meat , can be certified as long as the regulations are met as far as medication , hormones , etc , and the feed , is also certified organic , as in organically produced grains.


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

My Jersey cow eats grass, but she also needs to eat sweet feed grain or she will loose so much weight she will not come back into heat again. In the winter she eats hay and grain. The rest of the year she eats grass and grain. Dairy cows milk off their backs as they say. More calories are put out in milk than they can take in on grass alone. As far as raw milk goes, i do not pasteurize the milk I use here, but no unpasteurized milk leaves this hill. That is a good way to loose the farm in a lawsuit. No body knows how a customer is going to kee or store raw milk. And if someone gets sick or heaven forbid, a child dies there goes the farm.

In addition, they cows need extra protein feed in the winter to digest dry grass. It is to feed the bacteria in the rumen first stomach that actually break down the cellulose. I feed my cow twenty percent protein cubes. You can tell by the cow patty if they are digesting the dry grass. If it is flat like a pie that is good. If the patty is like a pyramid they will be loosing weight. 

Now my question is do dogs have lactase? If they don't because they are not going to be able to digest milk sugar.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

The boys often get evaporated goats milk or powdered. Especially when Rayden was sick with cancer. Of course, one of my good friends works for Meyenburg and now my husband does so....


----------

